# Latvian: please



## Setwale_Charm

Sveiki!!
 Could somebody please enlighten me because I am always confused whenever I am in Latvia. Does 'ludzu' mean only 'please' when asking for something? Or can it be used as a reply to thanks instead of 'nav par ko'?

   Liels paldies.


----------



## karuna

Confirmed. In Latvian _lūdzu_ with falling intonation can be used as a reply to _paldies _in the same way as in English "you are welcome" in reply to "thank you".


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Liels paldies, Karuna.

 What about "vienmēr laipni"?


----------



## karuna

Setwale_Charm said:


> Liels paldies, Karuna.
> 
> What about "vienmēr laipni"?



No, Latvian are not so polite. It might be that some are experimenting or using it or using in translated books but I have never heard this phrase as a response to _paldies _and it wouldn't sound natural. But you could use the full form _vienmēr laipni gaidīti _or _vienmēr laipni lūgti _when appropriate, for example, when a customer is leaving a shop.


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thanks you very much for the clarifications, karuna.


----------



## anikka

karuna said:


> No, Latvian are not so polite. It might be that some are experimenting or using it or using in translated books but I have never heard this phrase as a response to _paldies _and it wouldn't sound natural. But you could use the full form _vienmēr laipni gaidīti _or _vienmēr laipni lūgti _when appropriate, for example, when a customer is leaving a shop.


 
Hi!

that is not really true. a lot of latvians use the frase "vienmēr laipni" just teh same as "you are welcome" in Engslih, so it is really OK to use this frase


----------

